# 1995 Maxima flashing MIL



## ejerrym (Aug 5, 2004)

I've been trying to get my Maxima to run right for several weeks. I have a #3 cylinder misfire code. I've changed my injectors, fuel filter, air filter, and plugs. Compression is great across all cylinders. The car seems to run considerably better with the MIL on, leading me to beleive that there is a sensor failure that is taken out of the picture when the "default" engine settings are triggered by the MIL. But why would a sensor affect only the #3 cyl? The MIL flashes under acceleration. The bottom end is sluggish, but under hard acceleration I can feel the misfiring cylinder start to fire. It seems to run ok crusing at highway speeds. My gas milage is pretty good considering the rough idle and poor performance. Is there a genius out there with an idea as to what my problem may be? Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I am betting on a bad coil pack?

Does the cel stay lit up?

Check the codes...
How to get the code: 
http://vbxmaxima.8m.com/ecu.html 

What the code means: 
http://vbxmaxima.8m.com/ecudecoder.html 

Post the code in here if you have any trouble with the decoder and I can search on Maxima.org for you.


My #5 cylinder was misfiring a while ago and I found that coil pack was bad.


----------



## Gurlie_J_Gurl (Aug 4, 2004)

I am fairly familiar with my car and most things about it........ But i think that one of my cylinders may be misfiring..... only at idle/neutral after it's hot. What does the misfire feel like........ or sound like.......... i had 1st thought it was 1 or some spark plugs gone bad.... but after reading this and having a 96 max i think this could be it....... 
But, there are no codes showing up nor any lights lit.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

When it misfires you'll feel it. It can be either a slight miss or seem as if your engine stumbles. In retrospect, your engine should have a smooth flow.


----------



## ejerrym (Aug 5, 2004)

MrEous said:


> I am betting on a bad coil pack?
> 
> Does the cel stay lit up?
> 
> ...


Thanks MrEros, the DTC is P303. I thought about the coil pack, but in the old days of single coils, they just went dead when they failed. This seems intermittant. Was your problem intermittant, or all the time? Do you still think it's the coil?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Very intermittent. Each cylinder has its own coil. Basically your coil isn't 'dead' yet...rather it is going dead and is malfunctioning.

You can check each coil by running your car and removing the connector to each one...one by one. You car will change its idle when the good ones are removed. (This really only works when that one coil is acting up)

You could also do a resistance check...here is a post about that:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showpost.php?p=495012&postcount=4


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

I had the exact problem, what fixed it for me was some fuel injector cleaner.


----------

